# Arduino + 12v Relay help



## cyborgcod (Sep 10, 2016)

Hey, Complete Noob to wiring and whatnot here.

Overview:
I want to wire up a linear actuator 12v, that will be motion triggered to extend and retract. Then pause for 30 seconds once retracted. Rinse and repeat when triggered.

I have a 12v relay. Im assuming im going to need a 12v 10amp power supply? Im not entirely sure on the amps for the actuator, I assume its between 3.5 and 6. .

Anyways, regarding power to the 12v relay.

Do I simply strip the barrel connector, and plug the wires into Ground and VCC on the Relay. If so, could I also just get another two wires coming off those wires, and plug them into the arduino.

Thanks for the help.

Relay Picture: http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/BEcAAOSw-itXsdYK/s-l500.jpg


----------



## cyborgcod (Sep 10, 2016)

Forgot to mention, its an UNO. 
And what the hell does TTL Mean/Stand for, and What is a TTL Switch.

Please explain in plain english lol.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

12V / 10A sounds like a good start. You generally want to match the volts and be 'generously over' on the amps. This will account for things like inrush current - extra current required when the device first starts to move, plus you'll have more amps for future expansion and won't be running the power supply at max amperage all the time which will make it run cooler and last longer.

TTL - in this instance means Transistor (to) Transistor Logic. This is basically a very small current signal (on the order of a few volts and a few milliamps) which is generally sent from one transistor to another on a board or one device to another through a cable. (or possibly your arduino to the coil of the relay) Basically it is transmitting information, not power.

This would contrast to a power signal, ie the power out of your relay, which may be 12V at several amps. This has the power to run a device, but is generally not transmitting large amounts of information.

Hard to say on your barrel connector. You need to wire the grounds to common and wire power so it is switched through your relay. ie - the terminals on the relay would be for power in and power out, not + and ground. There are thousands of search hits on wiring a relay with arduino, so I won't re-hash everything here. This is a good start:

http://arduino-info.wikispaces.com/ArduinoPower


----------



## cyborgcod (Sep 10, 2016)

Well im attempting the four banger, but using a 2 channel relay...Any guideance is appreciated.

With regards to TTL, four bangers diagram has wires going from grnd and 11. To a NO Switch. Could you explain what thats about?

With regards to power. The diagram shows this :
https://gyazo.com/33d467e11e89b092a3aa6594ec879f23

But obviously thats for a 5v relay from the 5v arduino. Mine is 12v. Thus...Er, where Do I run positive/negative etc. Would it be the same pins, or what im confused as hell here.


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Recommend you read the four-banger thread. We cover all of that there. Remove the yellow jumper. Run +12v to JD-VCC and ground to GND. Connect the rest of the wires as illustrated in the four banger documentation.

Check this out:





//edit: I see that you're posting in that thread too. Should be able to get it working over there.


----------

